# CCleaner or alternatives? What do you use?



## toomanynotes (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi
I can't help but use internet on my DAW computer, I find it unavoidable. Can anyone recommend which is the best cleaning of temp files etc after using Internet. Is CCleaner still the best? What do you use?

Thanks
Pin


----------



## toomanynotes (Apr 11, 2020)

someone delete this pls..wrong forum


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 14, 2020)

I've used Ashampoo Winoptimizer for years. You can customize it and it doesn't break anything.


----------



## dpsdz (Apr 15, 2020)

Once CCleaner killed my Windows. Since then, I have been wary of such software.


----------



## NekujaK (Apr 15, 2020)

I know some folks have reported issues, but I've been using CCleaner on multiple PC's and versions of Windows for about 10 years with no issues.


----------



## toomanynotes (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Pictus (Apr 21, 2020)

I do not use CCleaner, but the free BleachBit 


Clean Your System and Free Disk Space | BleachBit






In preferences I enable the "Download and update cleaners from community (winapp2.ini)"





For Google Chrome, do not enable LOGS or it will conflict with some extensions.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Apr 23, 2020)

I use Wise diskcleaner - only the safe stuff, not indepth analysis etc. Never had any issues with it to date. I always set a restore point, make a backup (Macrium Reflect Home), etc. before using any such software.

I never "clean" my registry using software - I have been burned on that before! HORRIBLE nightmare when the Windows registry gets corrupted.


----------



## leo007 (Apr 27, 2020)

I use 3 tools in combination:
1. windows build-in Disk Cleanup
2. Revo-UNinstaller
3. CCleaner

Manually:

Empty those folders
c:\Windows\Prefetch\
c:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\
c:\Windows\Temp\
c:\Users\[*YourUserName*]\AppData\Local\Temp\

also check for Software leftovers after uninstall
c:\Users\[*YourUserName*]\AppData\Roaming\
c:\Users\[*YourUserName*]\AppData\Local\


----------

